# Potty training gone wrong?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

I live in a big apartment that has many rooms. My puppy spends her time in the big living room, kitchen, my room and bathroom. These are the places that she doesn't have any accidents in. I "pee-pad" trained her but I don't put the pad inside but in the balcony which is in the living room (the door). Since it's summer and it gets pretty hot I leave the door open all the times and she always goes in the pad in the balcony on her own. However if she is in another room other than those mentioned above she has accidents there... 

Am I expecting too much from her at her age?

Should I close the door of the balcony? I am scared that if someone isn't near her to open it she might do it inside... 

If the door of the balcony is closed she will go and scratch the door but if she is far away from the balcony she pees there. This happened once or twice as I always close the rooms and restrict her only to the rooms mentioned.

Will training her to use a bell solve this? 

Thank you all :heart:

P.S I cannot train her to potty outside because I live in 4th floor without an elevator and in a very busy street... I will consider it when she can hold it for a longer time but for now I think the pad in the balcony works fine...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I never had to train a puppy to potty but here's my 2 cents:

Is it possible for you to grow (in a portable container) or have a patch of synthetic grass? My dogs love to walk and pee on grass. Usually they don't completely empty their bladders unless they either move around or have grass to pee on. It also offers some relief from the heat.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't tell you if bell training will solve your problem but I will say that my two are bell trained and I do believe it helps a lot with accidents because I'm able to hear them ring from another room and I able to let them out. The few times I didn't have my bells up they did have accidents because I was not aware of them needing to go. They are pee pad trained as well but I only put the pad down at night.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie is pee pad trained as well as outside. She is not vocal at all when she needs to go outside, so I just leave a pee pad inside, which she uses if I don't notice she needs to go out. She rarely uses it, but its great for those times she needs it. Its way to hot in Vegas to leave any door open. If its a sliding door, maybe an insertable doggie door? If a normal door, you could purchase another door and install a doggie door, saving the original door for when you move? We did that here in our house, but mostly it stays closed since I got Georgie.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just purchased piddle place for Edward so I'll let you know how it goes. I live in AZ and it's too hot to leave the door open. I do have a doggie door but Edward is only going to get around 4.5 lbs so he's not going to be big enough to be outside by himself with everything that is able to get over the fence out here.


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Smtf773 said:


> I just purchased piddle place for Edward so I'll let you know how it goes. I live in AZ and it's too hot to leave the door open. I do have a doggie door but Edward is only going to get around 4.5 lbs so he's not going to be big enough to be outside by himself with everything that is able to get over the fence out here.


I've heard about piddle place. It's quite expensive in EU! But I will probably get it someday. Please let me know how it went!! :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Bulina said:


> I've heard about piddle place. It's quite expensive in EU! But I will probably get it someday. Please let me know how it went!! :heart:


Great thing about piddle place, you can buy all the components separately. Maybe you can just buy the top portion (the grassy turf) and adapt it to your living situation.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have Tyler wee wee pad trained. I'm also in an apartment, which is about 1200 sq. feet. He has 3 pee pee pad trays--one in the living room, one in the bedroom (we keep the second bedroom door closed), and one near the door). 

When I began training him, I used training pads that have pheromone. I also started with two pads--the living room and bedroom. He did make mistakes a couple of times by the door and I decided to add the third. After each pee pee (or poop), I'd make a big deal about it and reward him with a small piece of a cookie. I had him fully trained in about a week/week and a half. Now, when he goes, he comes and tells me is his way. I'll say, "did you make a pee pee?" and he'll run to the pad to show me. I'll say "good boy, let's get a cookie" and he'll run to the kitchen.

It sounds to me like she may be marking her territory by having "accidents." Like Tyler, maybe that's an area that she'd like to go in? Is she going on all of the pads you have out or just one of the pads? If she's not going on one of them, you may want to move the location. Also, my trainer said that they use there senses. In other words, the floor may feel the same as where the pee pee pads are actually placed, so she goes. He had me get the trays, so the feeling of the pad on the tray would be associated with going to the bathroom--also the special pads helped lure him to the designated spots. 

Hopefully, this help!!!


----------



## JB.Santiago (Nov 22, 2015)

*Hows it going with the apt training?*

I have Milan he's 17 weeks, and like yourself I live on the 4th floor with an elevator so taking him outside isn't ideal. I've had milan for 6 weeks now and he's about 85% successful with it considering I only put 1 pad down. I try to keep the pad in one consistent spot so he can know this is where it's at. I give him these Vanilla & Cinnamon treats from pet smart ($8) every time he does well and i do a potty dance with him (which he loves) ... That seems to work for me but I'm open to all advice, are you still have trouble? If not, what did you do?


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

JB.Santiago said:


> I have Milan he's 17 weeks, and like yourself I live on the 4th floor with an elevator so taking him outside isn't ideal. I've had milan for 6 weeks now and he's about 85% successful with it considering I only put 1 pad down. I try to keep the pad in one consistent spot so he can know this is where it's at. I give him these Vanilla & Cinnamon treats from pet smart ($8) every time he does well and i do a potty dance with him (which he loves) ... That seems to work for me but I'm open to all advice, are you still have trouble? If not, what did you do?


I don't have any trouble now. Basically the weather got colder and I had to keep the balcony door closed at all times. Whenever she has to go she sits at the door and waits for me to open it. If I don't see her then she scratches the door to make sure I hear her. No accidents so far


----------

